# How to thank hunting host?



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I was fortunate enough to stay with some nice people on a recent hunting trip. Being able to stay with them and not in a hotel was the difference between being able to go or not to go on this trip as I couldn't afford to stay in a hotel for 2 nights.

So my question is, what is an appropriate gift for them to show my appreciation? Is there some traditional give that hunters share with people who host them? Maybe we, as creative outdoorsman, could start a traditional gift to landowners or others who help us in our pursuits? Would something like a ham make a good gift?

I would have shared the bounty of my hunt, but I didn't harvest an animal.

Any suggestions would be great.

smalls


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

If their not diabetic try Carol Widman's Candy Company out of Fargo. 800.688.8351
They will ship their famous chocolate covered potato chips (Chippers) or cow pies (like a turtle). 

I think we could come up with a list of things/places like this within the state for gift ideas. Local butcher shops. Candy Companies. Gift/Craft makers. If they are hunting related, find out ahead of time if they are resident hunter friendly and help our local businesses.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A gift certficate to a nice restaurant in their area makes a great gift! This way both the landowner and his wife will enjoy a night out. This is very welcome after a busy harvest season!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have used both of the above - only from Widmans in GF (those Chippers are sure good & special) & I'm diabetic - I just do alittle more insulin & not eat a whole box at a time :-?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ditto to dk. Even had one young landowner use his the night he proposed to his wife! As these are meant to be sincere gestures of apprciation, I like to personalize with home made salsa or processed game or the like. Seems these are well received. Not of great value, but received in the spirit intended.


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Well what we have done is this.....

If the people just let you hunt the land for a day or 2 or maybe for a couple weekends or something, we get them a gift certificate or 2.


----------

